# Rate my hair. Is it NW1 or NW0?



## 11gaijin (Aug 18, 2018)

I’ve never really understood the difference? How does my hairline look? Is it NW0 or NW1?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Nibba (Aug 18, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> I’ve never really understood the difference? How does my hairline look? Is it NW0 or NW1?
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> ...


Post pic including eyebrows. If you're cropping them right above eyebrows, nw0. Very good hairline


----------



## Unwanted (Aug 18, 2018)

You have a slayer forehead


----------



## 11gaijin (Aug 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Post pic including eyebrows. If you're cropping them right above eyebrows, nw0. Very good hairline


They are slightly below the crop.


Unwanted said:


> You have a slayer forehead


Is this NW0?


----------



## Nibba (Aug 18, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> They are slightly below the crop.
> 
> Is this NW0?


Nigga you have a nw-0.5 [ideal]


----------



## 11gaijin (Aug 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Nigga you have a nw-0.5 [ideal]


Need a hair transplant, kek


----------



## Nibba (Aug 18, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Need a hair transplant, kek


Need a hair untransplant lmao


----------



## Gandy (Aug 18, 2018)

There's nothing below NW1 on the Norwood scale, Those 0.5 etc are just PSL terms. Call it whatever you want, NW0, 0.5 or 1 but you have zero hair loss or hairline recession so you hit the genetic jackpot on that one.


----------



## Spite (Aug 18, 2018)

You have nw1, which is square and ideal.

This is nw0


----------



## Nibba (Aug 18, 2018)

Spite said:


> You have nw1, which is square and ideal.
> 
> This is nw0
> View attachment 102


No that is a semon demon


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 18, 2018)

Im 17 and I dont know if Im balding. I have taken a steroid cycle before... Idk if those hairs are from a bad shape up I had where the barber cut too far back or if the hair there grows slower. What am I? NW0-1000?


----------



## treedude (Aug 18, 2018)

to the guys who are posting in this thread, the front doesn't mean chit during 17 / 23 it might just be an adult hairline its common to lose hair here.

better to take a wet comb and comb the middle of your hair apart for a better opinion


----------



## L A C U N A (Aug 18, 2018)

that's nw1 not nw0

nw0 is a slightly rounded feminine hairline on a male

your hairline is solid square nw1


----------



## 11gaijin (Aug 18, 2018)

treedude said:


> to the guys who are posting in this thread, the front doesn't mean chit during 17 / 23 it might just be an adult hairline its common to lose hair here.
> 
> better to take a wet comb and comb the middle of your hair apart for a better opinion


Will do this, but my hairline is very square though. Pulling them back makes no difference. They're all on the same line.


----------



## Afrikancel (Aug 19, 2018)

Slayer forehead


----------



## Sodoku (Aug 19, 2018)

Ffs you mog me so bad. My hairline:


----------



## Barry (Aug 20, 2018)

there's no mpb here.


----------



## Zero (Aug 20, 2018)

Spite said:


> You have nw1, which is square and ideal.
> 
> This is nw0
> View attachment 102
> View attachment 103



Ariana Grande's hairline looks fucked.


----------



## qwep (Feb 27, 2019)

Youre losing your hairline due to all the stress from banning people constantly


----------



## FaceandHFD (Feb 27, 2019)

nw1, nw0 is for twinks tbh so dont get an ht


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Feb 27, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Im 17 and I dont know if Im balding. I have taken a steroid cycle before... Idk if those hairs are from a bad shape up I had where the barber cut too far back or if the hair there grows slower. What am I? NW0-1000?



Should check first on ur btows before worying about ur hairline


----------



## Vanillestorms (Feb 27, 2019)

You fucking idiots piss me off, you’ve got no hairloss so who the fuck cares if it’s 0 or 1? Fucking aspie prick


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 27, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Should check first on ur btows before worying about ur hairline



What's btows


Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Should check first on ur btows before worying about ur hairline



Ohhhh brows here is a better pic of my brows


----------



## NormieKilla (Feb 27, 2019)

Stop being a paranoidcel op


----------



## theropeking (Feb 27, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> Stop being a paranoidcel op



I see why he is worried about his hairline. Its very slightly receding but only freaks like me would notice this. He is nw 1 tho


----------

